# No files in /etc/periodic/*



## storvi_net (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello,

I tried to set up a test server in virtualbox by implementing beadm and zfs root. I combined some howtos and the system and beadm is running. The installation was started by the known for-loop and tar command for *tbz.

I wondered why I didn't receive any mail for root, when I checked it today.

Edit: I don't know why, but now there are the files. But no emails anyway. How could I activate this? Is this the consequence of just unpacking the *tbz-files instead of using the installer?

Regards
Markus

Oh: All about FreeBSD 9.1 Release


----------



## storvi_net (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I cleared up the "issue". There is the system's crontab and the root's crontab.

System: /etc/crontab
Root: Use the `crontab` command

The periodic is called by the system's crontab, so here I can adjust the execution time. If there is no /etc/periodic.conf the /etc/defaults/periodic.conf is taken for the configuration.

Is this correct?

Regards
Markus


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 1, 2013)

Options in /etc/defaults/periodic.conf can be overridden by /etc/periodic.conf.


----------

